# 2007 Impala SS or 2006 GTO



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Which would you do???

The Impala is LOADED out the door for 29...could be 28 after im done dealing. The GTO is around 32500 out the door. Both loaded.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all i can say is test drive both and then you will know. i drove the new stang and than the gto. i was sold on the goat baby


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I know...but after the 2 seat Camaro Z28, I'm kinda ready for the more plushy Impala SS. Im just afraid ill miss the feel of the american muscle coupe.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

GTO = Rear Wheel Drive  

Impala SS = Front Wheel Drive


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

I had a dilema such as yours except the other car was a 2006 Monte SS...

so which to buy, the Goat or the Monte???

I bought both...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, it depends, do you want a smooth ride, comfortable interior, back seats for the kids, have that Democratic look? Or had you rather rip anything, pounding necks, laying rubber, rough ride, and 160MPH passes?

It's up to you, personally I like high gear rubber.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

LittleMT said:


> I had a dilema such as yours except the other car was a 2006 Monte SS...
> 
> so which to buy, the Goat or the Monte???
> 
> I bought both...


Nice Monte Carlo! If I had to have a front wheel drive car it would be either the Monte Carlo SS or the Impala SS.

Great idea to get both.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Impala._

Hahahahahahahaha!

The symbol for everything that is _wrong_ with GM.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

The Impala SS is a nice ride no doubt, I am surprised I liked it so much,

No offense to the Monte Carlo owner, I just think it has the wierdest proportions, sloppy interior and odd bulges...But I guess the car isn't for everyone, maybe it is just me I don't know.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

GTO!!! Much more unique!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree w/ hardball- Can you really enjoy the your powerful V8 w/ a FWD?!
maybe so... not for me though...


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know the Impala was FWD.. I think it's a nice looking car really.

Groucho, your remarks crack me up as usual.

I agree on the Monte, that's one fugly car. Possibly the worst from GM in years. Especially the ones with the Nascar flags or whatever they're supposed to be...just hedious.

The GTO is an awesome car, just _really _ consider the frequency of rear seat and trunk access you see yourself needing. These are my two major gripes with the GTO, which are considerable enough to where I oftentimes consider selling. Just my word of advise for any prospective GTO owner. Good luck!


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> Which would you do???
> 
> The Impala is LOADED out the door for 29...could be 28 after im done dealing. The GTO is around 32500 out the door. Both loaded.



Unless you really really really need the 4 doors that the Impala offers I think you'll be happier with the GTO. Besides, I think the Grand Prix GXP looks better than the Impala SS while being basically the same car.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

In a very kind and magnanimous gesture, my Mother-in-law gave our 15-year daughter a 2001 Chevy Impala LS in anticipation of her getting her license in a few months. It's in near-perfect shape, with just over 30k miles on it.

Besides having almost no personality or soul at all, it is also the _worst_-handling car I think I've ever had the misfortune of driving. I can only imagine that cramming a longitudinally-mounted V8 under the hood of this sheetmetal abortion would only exacerbate this.

BTW- the Impala LS has now been offered for sale for a month now so we can buy our daughter a car that actually feels like it's attached to the road. Having a PoS such as the Impaler as a first could only serve to engender bad driving habits. 

Even priced $2000 under KBB, we have had _no_ calls.

This car is the automotive equivalent of an especially sticky booger.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I think the GTO actually might be worth money one day, I think the Impala SS (at least this iteration) is less likely.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

thecommish16 said:


> I know...but after the 2 seat Camaro Z28, I'm kinda ready for the more plushy Impala SS. Im just afraid ill miss the feel of the american muscle coupe.


The GTO is "Plushy" compared to a Camaro. The GTO's back seat is actually quite roomy once you get in. You can get the GTO in a 6-speed, auto only in the Impala. You won't regret getting a GTO.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

get a gto. i got out of a grand prix to get into my goat. grand prix's are way nicer then impalas, and gtos are way nicer then grand prixs. couldn't ever imagine recommending an impala to someone over a gto. freakish, the difference in interior quality, oh, and that's not EVEN getting into that nasty aluminum thing they got tucked underneath them goat hoods...


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Impala???? Please excuse me while I involuntarily regurgitate the clam chowder I've been eating for lunch. The GTO is extremely comfortable, and has all the benefits like the other guys mentioned. My vote is impala=yuck yuck yuck.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Well?*

If you want the KO go with the GTO. If I am not mistaken the Impala SS is a V8? Me personally the Impala would be my day to day car. Now the Goat would be my baby. Goat in garage, Impala outside........:cheers


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I bet you can get the GTO for 28-29k out the door too....


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

The Impala is a fine product of the GM Bean Counters School of Design... A car for those who are too dead inside too care what they drive.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Test drive both on a wet road and see which scares you most. The SS is almost unmanageable in the wet. All that horse power trying to accelerate and turn at the same time is bad bad bad.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well the Z28 on a wet road is crazy as it is...I can't imagine Impala being better or worse.

I like the GTO...but I haven't made any decisions.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I've seen brand new GTOs for under 29,500. But even if the Impala was 2K cheaper than the GTO, wouldn't you pay an extra 2 grand for 100hp?


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, but I love the feel of the Impala SS...I'm going back to the dealers this weekend, so we'll see what happends!


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> all i can say is test drive both and then you will know. i drove the new stang and than the gto. i was sold on the goat baby


I drove both too. I drove the Mustang and while they were working out the numbers I went to lunch with my wife and we stopped by the Pontiac dealer down the road before we ate and they let us take the GTO for a couple hours. After we ate I drove the GTO to the Ford dealer to see if they had the numbers ready and all the salesmen told me I should go with the GTO. (My daughter's boyfriend was my salesman at Ford and he just loved the GTO).


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mustang is the worst of the worst in my opinion. Had a 1998 Mustang on a lease for 2 years and couldnt wait to get rid of it.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a GTO and a Dodge Charger Daytona. If you really need 4 doors you should go drive the Hemi Charger. It is a much better car than the Impala. It has a muscle car feel, handles well and the exhaust sounds great. Best 4 door car I have ever owned. And the Charger is RWD, the way god intended cars to be!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't like the looks of the Charger at all...It's either GTO, or Impala SS.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I take it you like yellow cars...LOL

Signed,

Captain Obvious


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

If you want plush, take a look at the Caddy CTS-V. You can pick up an '04 model for around 30K and low miles. You get rear wheel drive, LS6, stick shift, and all the bells and whistles. Interior is a little dull, (Ok a lot dull!!) in my opinion but thats just me. Warranty usually is 50k miles as well.

I personally like the GTO better, but again, if you want Nav., sunroof, heated seats, etc. it might be worth your consideration.

The Impala I believe would be a waste of your time and money, IMHO.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> Which would you do???
> 
> The Impala is LOADED out the door for 29...could be 28 after im done dealing. The GTO is around 32500 out the door. Both loaded.


There is a site with a forum like this one newimpala.com I have a GTO and a 07 SS, The GTO has not moved since the Impala followed me home,Which one is "better" ? I'm still not sure !!!


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

Groucho said:


> _Impala._
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> The symbol for everything that is _wrong_ with GM.


in all fairness, the G6 is the symbol of all that is wrong with GM. At least the Impala had someone with a brain design the intake system.

I own an 02 Monte SS along with my goat. Not a terrible ride, but it's just A CAR. The goat is something different


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> I don't like the looks of the Charger at all...It's either GTO, or Impala SS.


Ok wow, you are just confusing. I know to each his own and all, but come on dude. Just go buy your impala and be happy.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Groucho said:


> _Impala._
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> The symbol for everything that is _wrong_ with GM.


My uncle has like a 98 Impala SS with the LT1 in it and it hauls ass. And I believe its rear wheel drive.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> I don't like the looks of the Charger at all...It's either GTO, or Impala SS.


Amen to that. The charger looks like it weighs about a million pounds. Plus you need to buy the super duper super sweet and tricked out version to gat any kind of preformance. Charger or impala is not a fair perdiciment. More like Charger or Festiva.:rofl:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> If you want plush, take a look at the Caddy CTS-V. You can pick up an '04 model for around 30K and low miles. You get rear wheel drive, LS6, stick shift, and all the bells and whistles. Interior is a little dull, (Ok a lot dull!!) in my opinion but thats just me. Warranty usually is 50k miles as well.
> 
> I personally like the GTO better, but again, if you want Nav., sunroof, heated seats, etc. it might be worth your consideration.
> 
> The Impala I believe would be a waste of your time and money, IMHO.


The CTS-V comes in All wheel drive Imagine a corvett with that horsepower going to all four tires.:willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

The current Impala actually gets good reviews. I like it, especially in the SS version. 300+ HP, decent styling, nice interior, and a usable back seat. I just wish Chevrolet would bring back the nice SS grille badge instead of the big, gold Chevy emblem. A blacked out grille with a white SS really looks good, IMHO. 

If I had kids, I would have bought the Impala over the Goat. But then again, when I had kids at home I was buying mini vans.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I've had the Z28 for a few years, I think in some ways I want ANOTHER Chevy 3-400 HP car, and in some ways I want the 300hp with more style, such as the Impala SS. It's a tough call..ive got salesman all over me for both cars, it's just deciding which one that is hard!


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> Which would you do???
> 
> The Impala is LOADED out the door for 29...could be 28 after im done dealing. The GTO is around 32500 out the door. Both loaded.


You should be able to buy a brand new GTO for under $30,000.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you want to drive something everybody else is driving, or something unique to a three year model run with far better performance?


----------

